# Foylon



## Fizzgig (Jun 9, 2011)

I have a bunch of used foylon and was going to line a 5x5 space with it until I read here even that has it's do's and don't's!

So, here I am asking about using USED foylon, there will be wrinkles and who knows what as I haven't unrolled it yet.

Better than nothing?


----------



## Mutt (Jun 9, 2011)

I would use velcro on the corners and attach it to the wall that way. You can attach the top then pull on the bottom giving it a much smoother application then trying to glue/tape it up.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 9, 2011)

I am real partial to good quality FLAT white paint.  It is inexpensive, easy to apply, has decent reflectability, and can be washed.  Products like mylar and foylon only have those great reflective numbers if they are hung straight with no wrinkles--and that can be quite hard.


----------



## nova564t (Jun 9, 2011)

Theres another thread going on the same subject, FLAT WHITE!!!


----------



## Fizzgig (Jun 9, 2011)

Ooooh ok! I would RATHER paint honestly, thanks!


----------



## Mutt (Jun 9, 2011)

I figured he had it free few cents and some Velcro engineering and save some time and money LOL
but yes paint is way more easier to deal with.


----------



## Fizzgig (Jun 9, 2011)

Mutt said:
			
		

> I figured he had it free few cents and some Velcro engineering and save some time and money LOL
> but yes paint is way more easier to deal with.


 
SHE 

Ya I think actually just going with poly all the way if it's just as good as used foylon...or white paint.
I thought the foylon would be better than just poly.


----------



## Mutt (Jun 9, 2011)

Fizzgig said:
			
		

> SHE


with a big gun and grows herb?!?!?! I think I'm in love. :heart:


----------



## woodydude (Jun 11, 2011)

You have all missed the coolness factor though.
I agree flat white paint is a bit easier to live with, apply, maintain, etc etc however, it just doesnt look as space age cool as diamond mylar.

My friends growroom is flat white paint and it looks ok if a bit boring.
Mine is diamond mylar which makes it look like the inside of a space ship should look, waaayyy cooler 

Maybe its a bloke thing. W


----------



## Fizzgig (Jun 11, 2011)

haha! You guys!

*puff puff pass*


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jun 11, 2011)

Oh yeah! that Diamond mylar is definitely cool to look at:beatnik: :headbang2:  I have it in my big room and just flat white in my two little rooms, and they just don't look as "professional". But I can tell the white looks more bright to me than the mylar. If it wasn't for the insulation backing on the sheets that I got, I would have just gone with white.


----------

